# Need Piano Lessons



## PrivateEye6 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello RIU users, ive spent some time searching for programs, Pdfs and such for some lessons on piano but theres too many! I was hoping fellow cannabis users are as into music as i am and wanted to ask for recommendations. I need to learn chords and chord progression, melody building, music theory etc. Some books are skimpy and i really want detailed explanations for a deeper understanding, i got a few programs but it felt like they were made for kids so i deleted them. If you have knowledge of essential reads or programs feel free to help a guy out


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 26, 2012)

What's your general area?


----------



## PrivateEye6 (Apr 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What's your general area?


Sorry, i dont know what you mean by that?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well if you're in a city area, you'd probably get the most for your money going to a communicty college music 101 class. They cover all of what you listed and if you're not understanding something you have people who are there to clarify it for you. Rural areas can do that too, of course, it's just usually a further drive to the nearest college.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2012)

PrivateEye6 said:


> Hello RIU users, ive spent some time searching for programs, Pdfs and such for some lessons on piano but theres too many! I was hoping fellow cannabis users are as into music as i am and wanted to ask for recommendations. I need to learn chords and chord progression, melody building, music theory etc. Some books are skimpy and i really want detailed explanations for a deeper understanding, i got a few programs but it felt like they were made for kids so i deleted them. If you have knowledge of essential reads or programs feel free to help a guy out


Go here and ask. They will know. Oh just make sure you get it into the right forum. I'd suggest the Student's Corner to begin or it's sub Music Theory.
http://www.pianostreet.com/smf/index.php


----------



## PrivateEye6 (Apr 26, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Well if you're in a city area, you'd probably get the most for your money going to a communicty college music 101 class. They cover all of what you listed and if you're not understanding something you have people who are there to clarify it for you. Rural areas can do that too, of course, it's just usually a further drive to the nearest college.



Yeah theres actually quite a few community colleges around here but im a drop out, hate school and want to learn at my own pace. Im a bit of a rebel and want to teach myself so i can "stick it to the man" lol just kidding but not really. I think I would really benefit from one on one teaching but don't have the money for it so yeah the internet and my laptop are my best friends in this situation


----------



## PrivateEye6 (Apr 26, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> Go here and ask. They will know. Oh just make sure you get it into the right forum. I'd suggest the Student's Corner to begin or it's sub Music Theory.
> http://www.pianostreet.com/smf/index.php


 Thanks guy! I was looking for such a forum also, i might get the help i need there


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2012)

PrivateEye6 said:


> Thanks guy! I was looking for such a forum also, i might get the help i need there


Actually I'm a girl but that's ok  I think you'll actually enjoy an active community about music theory and music theory is something that you have to ask questions about it to really get it. Plus as you get better at playing you'll get more questions about things as you gain more understanding. So becoming a member of a community like that is almost a necessity. Another good community is pianoworld.com plus as you grow you can answer questions for the newbies and that helps cement your understanding or at least it does for me.

Good luck with it and thank you so much for the rep that was kind of you.


----------



## PrivateEye6 (Apr 27, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> Actually I'm a girl but that's ok  I think you'll actually enjoy an active community about music theory and music theory is something that you have to ask questions about it to really get it. Plus as you get better at playing you'll get more questions about things as you gain more understanding. So becoming a member of a community like that is almost a necessity. Another good community is pianoworld.com plus as you grow you can answer questions for the newbies and that helps cement your understanding or at least it does for me.
> 
> Good luck with it and thank you so much for the rep that was kind of you.


 Your welcome girl! lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 28, 2012)

No you don't!

If learn lots of pieces you'll build an amount of theory knowledge, you'll start to hear the musical devices and identify chords. As for terminology and learning to read music, you can buy ABRSM Music theory in practise on Amazon dirt cheap. 

Listen to lots of music to understand things like key, identifying ornaments.. You'll be able to work it out on their own.

Piano lessons might be good if you want to get over performance anxiety though 0_o


----------

